# Pegelstände im Filter



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2020)

Hallo. Ich bräuchte bitte eure Hilfe bzw. euer Schwarmwissen.

Im Moment denke ich viel über die Pegelstände innerhalb einer Filterstrecke nach. Die Pegelstände verändern sich ja ggf von Behälter zu Behälter bis hin zum Teich und ich würde dies gerne genauer festhalten wollen. So ergibt sich ja schon eine Differenz zwischen Teich und Vorfilter, was in erster Linie schon dem dort erzeugten Differenzdruck durch die Pumpe geschuldet ist. Im Vorfilter selbst wird durch das Filtermaterial (Gewebe, Vlies, Matten, Bürsten...was auch immer) auch nochmal eine Differenz erzeugt.
Folgend gibt es dann aber Unterschiede im Filteraufbau, was im speziellen die Pumpe betrifft. Bei dem Einen steht hier die Pumpe direkt hinter dem Vorfilter und drückt das Wasser in einen Biofilter und bei einem Anderen befindet sich die Pumpe direkt am Ende und drückt das Wasser direkt in den Teich. Dies erzeugt ja auch wieder unterschiedliche Pegelstände im System und genau diese würde ich gerne festhalten wollen. Dazu ist auch wichtig zu wissen, wie die Vorfilter, die Biokammern untereinander und die Rücklaufverbindung zum Teich verrohrt sind. Nicht zu verachten ist auch das Filtermaterial selbst, in Menge und Größe, was auch gewisse Flow-Widerstände erzeugt. Das kann bzw. müsste man vermutlich auch noch genauer notieren, da hier das Verhaltnis Filtermenge zur Behältergröße wichtig scheint.

Ich hoffe auf eure Mithilfe, da ich alleine diese Werte bei mir ja nicht erzeugen oder ermitteln kann und bitte daher um Angaben eurer Teiche und Werte.

Ich hätte in etwa an solche Angaben gedacht - Bsp. von meinem Teich

3 x Einlauf DN 110, Trommelfilter, Pumpe, Bio, 3 x Verbindung DN 160, Bio, 3 x Verbindung DN 160, Bio/Rücklauf, 1 x DN 200, 2 x DN 110
Umwälzvolumen ca. 32.000 l/h
Wasserstände gemessen vom Ruhezustand bzw. Teichniveau

Teich/Vorfilter ~ - 5 cm
Vorfilter selbst ~ - 12 cm
Bio 1 ~ + 3 cm
Bio 2 ~ + 3 cm
Bio/Rücklauf ~ + 3 cm
Ja, ich weiß, dass dies schon wieder extrem wissenschaftlich und kompliziert klingt, aber ich denke, dass es nicht ganz unwichtig für neue Teich-& Filterplanungen ist, wenn man sein System so optimal wie möglich nutzen möchte. Es geht hier eigentlich mehr um eine Erfassung von Daten, die ggf. eine Tendenz zum "Optimum" abbilden könnten.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Mithilfe und hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung.


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Zacky!
Da du nicht schreibst auf welche Art  Filterung sich dieses Thema bezieht, frage ich lieber mal nach.
Die Anordnung der Pumpen heben den Verdacht, daß es sich um Schwerkraft - Systeme handelt.


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis.  Ja, es handelt sich bei der Frage eher um Schwerkraftanlagen.


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Jan. 2020)

Hi Zacky
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du deinen Filter optimieren .Sprich suchst du eine Möglichkeit 
die Pegelstände zu "verbessern" damit du Energie sparst ! Also die Anordnung des Filters anpassen .

Nur geb ich da zu bedenken , das genau das ist wie einige Filter eben arbeiten ! Sie nutzen die Pegeldifferenz
aus .Mal als Stichpunkte
- Trommelfilter - sonst bekommst den Dreck nicht zur Spülrinne hoch 
- Filterkuchen

- Bürsten - altmodisch aber eben weniger Pegeldifferenz 
  usw .....als Gegenpol

Und wenn du daran spielst ,kann es passieren das beim Totalausfall alles absäuft !


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Jan. 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Teich/Vorfilter ~ - 5 cm


Hab ich doch glatt vergessen hierauf einzugehen .....
Das hast du allein durch deine Verrohrung ?


Zacky schrieb:


> Bio 1 ~ + 3 cm
> 
> Bio 2 ~ + 3 cm


Da hast du eindeutig zu viel !
Bio 1 Helix ? Dann nimm was raus und beweg es mehr !
WENIGER IST MANCHMAL MEHR ! Da zweifelt wieder Einer zu viel , lass es laufen !
Zacky und Einsteiger hat mir gefalle!n !


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Andre. Vielen Dank für dein Feedback. 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du deinen Filter optimieren .Sprich suchst du eine Möglichkeit
> die Pegelstände zu "verbessern" damit du Energie sparst ! Also die Anordnung des Filters anpassen .


Mir geht es eher darum, mal anhand verschiedener Werte zu vergleichen, wie sich welche Rohrverbindungen auf den Gesamtflow innerhalb des Filters auswirken. Gerade bei den Teichianern die am Ende ihre Pumpen zu stehen/liegen haben, kommt es ja unweigerlich zu Pegeldifferenzen zwischen Pumpenkammer am Ende und vorlaufender Biokammer bzw. bis hin zum Vorfilter.

Ich stelle mir nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung vor, dass die Pumpen - wenn sie evtl. zu groß gewählt sind und die Verrohrung nicht stimmig / passend ist, die Pumpen die Biokammern leer saugen oder zu deutlich unterschiedlichen Pegelständen führen, was wiederum zu verminderten Volumen und somit auch weniger nutzbaren Filtervolumen / Medienvolumen führt. Bei Anlagen, wo die Pumpe vor der Bio steht, wird diese ja überstaut und das Wasser läuft letztendlich auch nur in reiner Schwerkraft weiter bzw. zurück zum Teich. Sind hier die Querschnitte zu klein, stauen die Behälter deutlich auf und wenn der Gesamtflow zu hoch ist, könnten sie so gar überlaufen. Regelt man die Pumpen dann runter, kann dies zu Flowverlust am Eingang/Vorfilter führen.

Je nachdem wie da die Erfahrungen anderer Teichbesitzer sind, würde ich mich in meiner bisherigen Annahme entweder bestätigt sehen oder halt nicht und müsste nochmal neu drüber nachdenken. Tendenziell denke ich, dass es über kurz oder lang halt sinnvoller ist, entsprechend ausreichend große Rohrquerschnitte innerhalb der Filterstrecke und auch zurück zum Teich zu empfehlen. Gedanken und Zahlen habe ich dazu schon im Kopf, was ich nach eigenen Versuchen feststellen konnte.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nur geb ich da zu bedenken , das genau das ist wie einige Filter eben arbeiten ! Sie nutzen die Pegeldifferenz
> aus .Mal als Stichpunkte
> - Trommelfilter - sonst bekommst den Dreck nicht zur Spülrinne hoch
> - Filterkuchen


Das ist mir bewusst und soll auch in gewisser Weise seine Berücksichtigung in meinen Gedanken finden.

Mein Teich hat ja nur 2 Bodenabläufe und einen Wandskimmer, so dass bei mir eh kaum mehr wie die bisherigen 32-34 tsd l/h möglich sind, weil die 110er ja kaum mehr erlauben. Ich habe damit auch nicht so das Problem, weil es einfach den Zuläufen geschuldet ist. Die Pegeldifferenz an den Zuläufen ist ja in gewisser Weise gewollt, weil dies eben auch Volumenstrom (Flow) in den Leitungen bedeuten müsste. Klar wäre es schöner, wenn dort keine großen Differenzen erzeugt würden, aber dazu müsste wohl der Querschnitt größer und die Rohrstrecke deutlich geradliniger und mit weniger Bögen versehen sein. Aber das kann ich aktuell nicht mehr ändern.



Zacky schrieb:


> Teich/Vorfilter ~ - 5 cm





Andre 69 schrieb:


> Das hast du allein durch deine Verrohrung ?


Ja, so nehme ich das an. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Bio 1 ~ + 3 cm
> 
> Bio 2 ~ + 3 cm





Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da hast du eindeutig zu viel !


Ok, das mag gut sein und hier sehe ich, wie auch von Dir schon treffend angemerkt, dass die Filtermedien ihren Anteil daran haben werden. Wie groß die aufgestaute Pegeldifferenz wäre, wenn ich alle Filtermedien rausnehme, kann ich ja bei Gelegenheit mal probieren. Deswegen hatte ich ja auch in meinem Eingangsposting darauf hingewiesen, es aber (erst einmal) außer Betracht gelassen, da dies nochmal sehr individuell und vermutlich umfangreicher werden könnte.


Zacky schrieb:


> Nicht zu verachten ist auch das Filtermaterial selbst, in Menge und Größe, was auch gewisse Flow-Widerstände erzeugt. Das kann bzw. müsste man vermutlich auch noch genauer notieren, da hier das Verhaltnis Filtermenge zur Behältergröße wichtig scheint.



In diesem Sinne...ich hoffe auf weitere Beteiligung und interessanten Gedankenaustausch.


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2020)

Bei den Filtermedien stimme ich nicht ganz zu, das liegt dann wohl eher an der Benutzung oder auch dem Aufbau.
z.b. Beim Bürstenfilter vom MK wo das Wasser oben und unten und auch seitlich vorbei kann ist es denke ich für den Höhenunterschied ziemlich egal wenn auch nur die hälfte der Bürsten verbaut sind.
Ich habe beim ruhenden schwimmenden Helix einen 4m langen und 10cm hohen gelochten Ablauf und sehe da auch sehr wenig Höhenunterschied.
Hoher Wiederstand vom Filtermaterial kommt durch zu hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit durch das Material.

Bei Zacky liegen die 3cm in der Bio die gleichbleibend sind bis zum Rücklauf am Rücklauf. Er hat die Biokammer von der Rohrfläche her größer verrohrt als den Rücklauf, deswegen staut es sich für mich da.

Warum nicht einfach die letzte Kammer großzugig mit einem Graben zum Teich verbinden.

Dann der Skimmer, der alleine schon 1-2cm Höhenunterschied braucht für den Schwimmer damit er erstmal los läuft. Daher läuft auf der Skimmerleitung immer deutlich weniger Wasser.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Jan. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> - Bürsten - altmodisch aber eben weniger Pegeldifferenz
> usw .....als Gegenpol


Das meinte ich ja schon 


Geisy schrieb:


> z.b. Beim Bürstenfilter vom MK





Geisy schrieb:


> Hoher Wiederstand vom Filtermaterial kommt durch zu hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit durch das Material.


Hohe Fliessgeschwindigkeit erzeugen höhere  Turbulenzen im Wasser durch die ständigen Richtungsänderungen und die Vernichtung der Energie beim Aufprall
Siehe Hierzu Mal einen Wildwasserfluss ! So kommt auch ein Unterschied  bei ruhenden Helix und schwimmenden Helix. Wo ja schon durch das Bewegen
Des Helix Turbulenzen entstehen .
Deswegen würde ich auch statisches und dann umgerührtes Helix bevorzugen wie bei dir N ! Oder in einer Art Nebenstrom ( Beipass) was ja der MK bei seinen
Bürsten nutzt .
@Geisy 
Verrohrung ---setz ich Mal gleich 





Geisy schrieb:


> 4m langen und 10cm hohen gelochten Ablauf


Da hast du ja auch einen großzügigen Ablauf von der Fläche her .
Gebt nix auf das Geschwafel ( Gewährleistung oder gar Garantie ,ihr wisst schon !


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Jan. 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Teich/Vorfilter ~ - 5 cm


So noch ein Schnipsel ,
Muss das wirklich so viel ? Du brauchst Sog ( Pegeldifferenz) damit dir nicht die Rohre versotten ! OK !
Wir ( weest ja wat ick war) lassen es Pulsieren ! Ähnlich dem LH Kombi mit GEISYR !
Nur Mal so daher geschwafelt ! G&G ....ihr wisst schon !


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2020)

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass sich evtl. noch ein paar mehr Teichbesitzer beteiligen und auf meine eigentlichen Fragen eingehen könnten. Ich möchte an meinem System sicherlich noch das eine oder andere Manko beheben, aber auch nur, wenn es im Rahmen des Möglichen liegt. Daher hätte mich ja grundsätzlich mal interessiert, wie die Pegelstände bei anderen Teichen so sind, was für Technik dahinter steckt und ob sich eine gewisse Annahme/Tendenz erkennen lässt.
Scheinbar ist das gar nicht so relevant und ich bin wahrscheinlich auf dem falschen Weg. Nun denn, dennoch danke ich euch!


----------



## Geisy (6. Jan. 2020)

Ich habe mich länge mit den Pegelständen beschäftigt, da ich immer auf der suche war nach dem optimalen Filter für Luftheber.
Was ein Luftheber frei im Teich kann ist gewaltig, aber wie nutzen. Wie bei den bekannten Systemen die Pegelstände verringern bzw vermeiden?
Für mich war schnell klar das ein Luftheber mit TF und EBF weit weg von optimal ist.
Auch den bekannten Aufbau mit Verrohrung von Bodenablauf und Skimmer zum Filterkeller etc. habe ich in Frage gestellt, das mußte anders gehen.
*Wunsch:*
Es sollte aber ein automatisierter Filter sein mit geringen Platzbedarf. Einfacher Aufbau passend zum Luftheber.
*Probleme:*
Kleine Rohrleitungen mit Bögen und Flow damit sie nicht versotten haben zuviel Reibung/Wiederstand.
Filter mit wenig Wiederstand für den Luftheber die meinem Wunsch entsprechen habe ich keine gefunden.
*Lösung:*
Nachdenken und selber machen.
Ich bin dann recht schnell auf Helixfilter gestoßen z.B. von Nexus oder Spierings und einigen anderen die aber nicht optimal waren für den LH.
Aber das Prinzip Helixfilter hat funktionert und ich habe es dann für mich optimiert.
Hier habe ich ihn vorgestellt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/596744/
ZU- und Rücklauf würde ich so machen, kann ich an meinem bestehenden Teich aber nicht mehr ändern.
Der Rücklauf ist ein großzügiger Graben der nicht unbemerkt versotten kann.
Auch der Zulauf ist ein Skimmergraben aus dem zwei 200er Rohre saugen und in dem ein Korb fürs grobe liegt.
Der Bodenablauf wird kurz und zentral über zwei 200er Rohre unter einer Sedimentfalle 5mm gelocht abgesaugt.

Höhenunterschied bei dem Aufbau wie vorgestellt kaum sichtbar.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Zacky,

meine Pegelstände kenne ich und sind durchoptimiert. Sie sind weit von dem hier aufgelisteten entfernt:

Vorfilter - Teich: - 2,5 cm
LH Kammer - Vorfilter: - 1,5 cm
Biokammer - LH Kammer: + 1,5 cm

Gesamtförderhöhe: 5,5 cm 

Alle Werte kurz nach der Spülung

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Jan. 2020)

Hallo __ Zander ! 


Mushi schrieb:


> Sie sind weit von dem hier aufgelisteten entfernt:


Sehe ich ja auch so !
Nur entweder ich versteh deinen Aufbau nicht oder ick hab dat Holzdingens vorm Brain 
Gehst du vom Teich in VF ( -2,5cm) ---LH ----- Bio (+1,5cm ) noch nen LH und dann Teich ?


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Da war was durcheinander. Jetzt nochmal:

Vorfilter vor dem Gewebe (=BA Verluste): - 2,5 cm
Vorfilter nach dem Gewebe (=LH Kammer): - 4,0 cm
Biokammer: + 1,5 cm

Förderhöhe gesamt = Differenz Vor/Nach Luftheber = 5,5 cm

Alle Pegel auf Teichpegel bezogen.

Grüssse,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Frank @Mushi

Kurz nach dem Spülen müsste ich mal messen, habe einfach nur mal so zwischendurch den Zolli in den Filter gehalten.

Was ja eigentlich das Interessante für mich wäre, sind die Gesamtzusammenhänge auf die ich eigentlich hinaus will. Du wälzt ~ 60.000 l/h um, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Dazu wäre dann halt meine Frage, mit wie viel Einlaufen kommst Du in den Filter? ...glaube 3 x DN 160 von den BA und 1 x Skimmer DN ??? und dann wäre ja interessant - und darauf will ich dann am Ende hinaus... ist dein Pumpenschacht vom Vorfilter aus mit wie viel Rohren welchen Querschnitts verbunden und wie die Biokammer zum Teich hin. Ich glaube bei Dir war es 1 x DN 250 zum Teich? Hast Du nur eine Biokammer?

Es geht mir nicht ausschließlich um Luftheberanlagen, sondern mehr um die Grundlagenverrohrung eines jeden Filters. Ich möchte mir nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen am eigenen Teich gerne ein Gesamtbild machen, was die Grundverrohrung von Filteranlagen betrifft. Ich habe gewisse Vorstellungen und Zahlen schon im Kopf, würde diese aber gerne durch Erfahrungen/Zahlen von Anderen vergleichen und ggf. verifizieren.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Wenn es nicht um Luftheber geht, mache ich es so:

10.000 l/h pro 110er Bodenablauf und dann im weiteren Verlauf nie verkleinern.

Viele Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Meine Verrohrung ist:

3 x 160 mm BA plus 1 x 110 mm Skimmer
Dann mit DN 315 aus dem EBF, da DN 250 zu klein wäre. Luftheber in DN 250 (Überlegung auf DN 315 zu gehen, steht im Raum). Am Ende mit DN 250 und DN 160 in Teich (ergibt 3 x DN 160 + 1 x 110).

So ist der Gedankengang. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Frank

Welche Luftpumpen brauchst du für welche Umwälzmenge?


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Zwei FujiMac 80 R II


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Das sind 135 l/min Luft mit 85 Watt und 60 m³/h.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Jan. 2020)

Och , mir konnst im anderen Fred so 


Mushi schrieb:


> Zwei FujiMac 80 R II


Nicht antworten !


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2020)

Gute Werte!
Wie man schön sieht bremsen der Zu- und Ablauf mehr als der gespülte Vorfilter.
Hast du da auch noch Ideen, wenn du es neu bauen würdest?


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Ja, wenn ich direkt in den Teich anstelle der Biologie pumpen  würde, könnte ich die 1,5 cm Überstauung einsparen. Die zweite Idee ist der Test eines 315 mm Lufthebers. An den BAs könnte ich vielleicht mit geringerer Umwälzrate noch 0,5 cm raus holen, dann droht das versotten. Den Vorfilter könnte man noch größer bauen.

In der Reihenfolge würde ich es optimieren.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2020)

genau hier wollte ich hin. 

Um die Differenzen beim Einlauf nochmals zu senken, bliebe wohl nur die Möglichkeit eines weiteren Zulaufes. Aber will man das? Die Differenz wird ja in gewisser Weise auch benötigt, um die Fließgeschwindigkeit und somit das erzielte Gesamtvolumen zu erzeugen. Um die Differenz zu senken, bedarf es mehr Querschnitt oder weniger Flow, was zu weniger Reibungsverlust führt.
Am Rücklauf sieht es ja ähnlich aus, wobei hier jetzt schon mal die Frage nach dem Durchflusswiderstand des Filtermediums gestellt werden könnte.


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2020)

Frank, bist du dir sicher das die 1,5cm an der Bio liegen und nicht am Rücklauf?
Wenn du die Bio mal leer machen würdest hättest du die 1,5cm nicht?

Zacky, Durchflusswiderstand des Filtermediums liegt auch bei gleichem Filtermaterial am Aufbau das Filters.
Mein Helix liegt gleichmäßig an einem 4m langen und 10cm hohen gelochten Ablauf. Wenn es gereinigt ist sehe ich nichts und nach ca. einer Woche ohne Reinigung (was ich normal nicht mache) ca. 5mm. Wie komme ich nun zum Durchflußwiderstand?


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

@Geisy: ohne Biomedien ist es geringfügig weniger, zirka 1 cm.

@Zacky: Ein- und Ausläufe haben physikalische Grenzen. Bei den Bodenabläufen (110 mm) droht unter 8000 l/h ein langsames Zusetzen der Rohre aufgrund der geringen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Bei den Teicheinläufen besteht bei einer geringen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit die Gefahr, dass sich keine Kreisströmung bildet.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2020)

Ich möchte mal hier zu anmerken, das es in der Vergangenheit etliche Threads zu dem Thema Filterung gab.
Speziell von Zacky :
Verweilzeit im Filter,
oder wie oft muß der Teich umgewaelzt werden. 

Wenn ich auch kein Schwerkraft System habe, finde ich das Thema mit der Verweilzeit immer noch am interessantesten. 
Mit anderen Worten eine leichte Ueberstauung der Filter. 

Das entspricht auch : filtere soviel wie du  kannst und so langsam wie du kannst. 
Mit anderen Worten, packe ich die Filterei genau umgekehrt an, wie du "Zacky" es willst / möchtest. 

Eventuell nicht nur in die "eine Richtung" denken. 

Oder mal eine Metaffa im umgekehrten Sinn dazu :

Ein großer Dampfer fährt durch einen engen Kanal, die Wasser Verdrängung sorgt für einen Gegenstrom im Kanal. 
Wird der Dampfer dadurch langsamer? 

Oder sorgt das Stauwasser hinter dem Schiff für einen gewissen Antrieb?... Und schiebt das Schiff vor sich her. 

Ich musste das mal los werden.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Der Biofilter arbeitet umso besser, je SCHNELLER Du durch fährst. Langsam gilt nur für die Kläranlagen, da die genau einen Umlauf nur haben.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2020)

Ron, das mußt du mir erklären was die Verweilzeit mit der Überstauung zu tun hat.
Wenn das Wasser steht und ich keine Überstauung habe, dann habe ich die längste Verweilzeit.
Um so mehr Überstauung um so weniger Verweilzeit, richtig?


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2020)

Frank @Mushi Ja, das ist mir schon klar, deswegen ich es ja auch im Beitrag anmerkte.
Was ich aber durchaus auch einsehe, ist, dass man schon an den Einläufen mit einer gewissen Pegeldifferenz arbeiten sollte, um genau dem Versotten vorzubeugen. Das will ich auch in keinster Weise in Frage stellen, da dies ja schon seit Jahren gängige Praxis ist. Was ich aber in dem Fall schon erkenne, ist eben der Punkt, dass die Verrohrung hinter dem Vorfilter und zwischen den Biokammern ein gewisses Mindestmaß bzw. besser ein ideales Maß haben sollte, dass sich die durch die Pumpe erzeugten Pegelstände nach meinem Dafürhalten a) unvermittelt und gleichmäßig auf den Vorfilter bzw. b) ohne _(minimal nicht sichtbarer)_ Aufstauung bis in den Teich überträgt. Dabei ist es für mich eigentlich unerheblich, wo die Pumpe steht, denn steht sie hinten halte ich es für optimal, wenn der abgesenkte Pegel in der Pumpenkammer gleichlautend vorne am Vorfilter anliegt. Jedoch sehe ich hier die Problematik, dass sich bei zu großer Absenkung halt besagtes Filtervolumen verringert, was ich wiederum ineffizient empfinden würde.

Ron @samorai Das Thema Verweilzeit kann man in diesem Zusammenhang auch wieder betrachten, war aber jetzt nicht so meine Absicht, da wir diese Themen schon an anderer Stelle hatten. Sind die Rohrquerschnitte und die Behälter (wie bei Norbert z.Bsp.) ausreichend bzw. "über"-dimensioniert (nicht negativ gemeint), ergibt sich eben genau die sehr geringe Pegeldifferenz im Rücklauf und somit auch eine längere Verweilzeit.

Anhand des Beispieles von Frank @Mushi erkennt man halt schon, dass selbst die schon großzügig dimensionierten und sehr kurzen Rückwege für die 60.000 l/h nicht ganz ausreichen, obwohl schon dicht dran. Und genau das wollte ich mit diesem Thread in Erfahrung bringen... wie viel Durchfluss ist in reiner Schwerkraft so tatsächlich möglich.

Ich danke euch schon bis hier und freue mich auf weiteren Austausch.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2020)

Die Verrohrung zwischen den Kammern sollte großzügig sein, die Gitter für Filtermedien großflächig, das Filtermaterial nicht zu fein und/oder bewegt werden, usw. Extrem viel Filtermaterial könnte zusätzlich bremsen. Alles was eben unnötig Widerstand generiert, sollte eliminiert werden, um die geringste Förderhöhe zu erreichen. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2020)

Deswegen bin ich soweit möglich weg von Verrohrung.

Stellt euch vor man könnte beim EBF die Frontplatte raus nehmen und mit Folie verschweißen so das du einen Zulaufgraben hast in kompletter Breite und Höhe vom Sieb
Das selbe machst du dahinter und integrierst die Bio und dann weiter mit dem Graben von der Bio zum Teich im Rücklauf.
Es wäre keine Versottung mehr möglich und die Widerstände deutlich reduziert.


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Um so mehr Überstauung um so weniger Verweilzeit, richtig?



Nein, wenn ich oben einleite oder unten habe ich die meisten Turbulenzen im Filter. 
Wenn ich oben oder unten wieder ausleite habe ich nichts gekonnt, also ist das Absaugen in der Mitte wo das Wasser am ruhigsten ist und generell durch das Fitermedium kommen muß das beste. 
Wir wissen Wasser sucht sich immer den schnellsten und einfachsten Weg. 

Dem zu Folge tut es sich schwer einfach durch Filter Medien zu fließen und wenn diese noch etwas mit Schwebstoffe belastet sind, warum sollte es da durch fließen. 

Ziehe ich nun das Wasser genau bei den "schlechtesten" Verhältnissen ab habe ich die gewünschte "Verweilzeit".
Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2020)

Zu den weiteren Optimierungen:

- wenn man mit Bodenabläufen und Skimmer arbeitet, ist ein Pegelabfall an dieser Stelle unausweichlich. 2 cm sind in etwa das Minimum.

- wenn man mit Gewebe arbeitet, wird auch hier ein Pegelabfall entstehen. Beim sauberen Gewebe sind es bei mir 1,5 cm, kurz vor der Reinigung 3,5 cm. Hier könnte man mit mehr Gewebefläche oder größerer Maschenweite den Pegelanfall etwas reduzieren.

- wenn man den Luftheber vor die Biokammer setzt, können die Biomedien bewegt werden, die Sauerstoffversorgung ist gewährleistet und die Ausgasung funktioniert gut. Das kostet mich 1,5 cm Überstauung (= Förderhöhe).

Auf den Vorfilter mit Gewebe möchte ich nicht verzichten, also haben wir 1,5 cm Förderhöhe bei sauberem Gewebe. Bodenabläufe und Skimmer sind ebenfalls ein Muss. Mit etwas Optimierung sollten hier 2 cm Pegelabfall drin sein. Die Überstauung der Biokammer brauche ich nicht mehr zwingend, da die Biomedien in einem Korb bewegt werden. Ich könnte also den Luftheber ans Ende setzen und die Überstauung einsparen. So würde ich dann bei meinen Bedingungen auf etwa 3,5 cm Förderhöhe vor der Spülung kommen. Hier erwarte ich zirka 60 m³/h mit 60 Watt.

Es würde auch mit deutlich weniger Förderhöhe gehen wie bei Nobert. Dann wüsste ich nicht, wie ich eine Kreisströmung hinbekommen könnte und auf die oben genannten Randbedingungen möchte ich nicht verzichten.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2020)

Frank hat alles schon so richtig beschrieben.
Auch bei sehr optimaler Rohrauslegung entsteht in der ersten Einlaufkammer (Vor oder am TF/ EBF z.B.) ein Differenzpegel von 1-2cm.

Wer neu baut und plant kann ruhig die Saugleitungen großzügig dimensionieren....z.B. bei GEPLANTEN 10m³/h ruhig KG 125 nehmen am BA/SK.

Reinigungsabzweige an Rohrleitungen sind unbedingt notwendig. Es gibt ja nicht nur lockere und weiche Versottungsablagerungen (die ich auch in KG 125 mit fast 30m³/h finden konnte), sondern auch nette Gewächse wie Schwämme...etc...

Dazu selbst das saubere Sieb hat einen hydr. Widerstand- nochmal 1- 1,5cm.
Dann der individuell einstellbare Abreinigungspunkt- der ein mag 2-3, der andere 5- der nächste hat 10 und andere 20cm (z.B. smartpond EBF).

Pumpe vor die Bio ist die beste Position- egal welche....

Die überstaute Bio nochmal 1-2 cm und gut ist, wenn man die Rückläufe ähnlich den Saugleitungen plant und baut. Das reicht auch für eine gemächliche Kreisströmung im Teich aus.

Bei mir habe ich wie schon oft geschrieben bei den Saugleitungen gemurkst und 3 x KG 110 in ein KG 125 geführt. und das gleiche 2 x.

Also 6 Saugleitunegn KG 110 (4 BA und 2 SK) auf 2 KG 125. Gesamtstrecke BA- TF teilweise ca. 15m.
Ich glaube.. mit der Secoh 80 am LH fällt der Eingangspegel am TF auf - 10cm.
Dazu am Sieb sauber -1cm bis der Schaltpunkt mit ca- -5cm.
LH Sammelschacht/ Pumpenschacht fällt also von -11 bis -15cm cirka.
Bio wird aufgestaut um ca. +2cm.
Rückläufe gehen 3 x KG 125 raus aus der Bio. Ein direkt in den Teich und zwei über den Filterteich an dessen Enden es mit KG110/125 in den Teich geht.

Gesamtarbeitsbereich für die Pumpe / LH liegt somit bei 13-18cm.
Das ist für einen LH ganz ordentlich viel und sicher kein Effizienswunder in Punkto eingebrachter el. Energie/ Fördermenge.

Aber das ist nur ein Aspekt dieser Pumpe.....Ausfallsicherheit, keine sich bewegenden mech. Teile im Wasser, somit kein mech. Verschleiß...lassen mich wesentlich entspannter auf den Teich blicken.
Der TF und Steuerung läuft....ich glaube schon über 30000 Spülungen....Ausfall gab es nur durch
-Fadenalgen (da muss man halt öfter/ 1 x wöchentlich mal die Spülrinne kontrollieren.....).
-Glaskugel/ Kunsstoff- Lager der Antriebswelle Motor- Zahnrad was durch die Firma polymare bescheiden ausgewählt wurde und zu viel Spiel hatte.
Jetzt ist seit 2019 ein Edelstahllager drin- und Ruhe.

Im Sommer läuft als Hauptpumpe eine Secoh 80 und im Winter als Hauptpumpe eine Thomas AP 60/80. Fördermenge des Wassers kann ich nicht messen. 2 funktionierende Skimmer und 4 BA zugleich genügen mir.
MEsswerte dazu und den Pegeln sicher irgendwo in dem LH Bautröt.

Selbst mit der kleinen AP 60/80 kann ich durch die dünne Eisdecke die KreisStrömung im Teich sehen- weil da ist kein Eis.
Muss mal wieder ein paar Fotos machen vom "Winterteich".


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Thorsten,

das ist richtig, bei hoher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit können sich auch dicker Biofilm und andere Gewächse im Rohrinneren bilden. Dagegen sind wir nicht gefeit. Gegen die beweglichen Schutzablagerungen dagegen hilft Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Beim 110er Rohr lag der kritische Punkt um etwa 8.000 l/h, was 0,27 m/s entspricht. Entsprechend wären das rechnerisch beim 125er Rohr 10.000 l/h und beim 160er 16.000 l/h.

Das bedeutet, ich kann nicht einfach beliebig das Rohr größer machen ohne den Volumenstrom zu erhöhen. Und es bleiben ungefähr 2 cm Differenz wahrscheinlich bei jeden Rohrdurchmesser als Minimum übrig.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2020)

125er Rohr 10.000 l/h und beim 160er 16.000 l/h

sind doch gute Verrohrungsquerschnittempfehlungen.

Dazu kann man (und ich steuere das auch aut. so) selbst den LH in Intervallen mit mehr Luft/ Membranpumpen versorgen und etwas mehr Dampf geben.
Mit dem Kärcher/ Kanalratte im Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst mal kurz in die Leitungen dauert auch nur 15 Minuten zusätzlich zum ggf. TF Gewebe reinigen.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Thorsten,

das sind die unteren Grenzen von den Erfahrungen mit dem 110er abgeleitet. Vielleicht kann man bei den dickeren Rohren noch etwas drunter bleiben. Das wäre auszutesten. 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Jan. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> selbst den LH in Intervallen mit mehr Luft/ Membranpumpen versorgen


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2020)

Beim Skimmer muß die Pumpe ganz schön ziehen bis der Schwimmer erst mal unter geht.
Deswegen habe ich mit meinen Rohrskimmern versuche gemacht.
Beim ersten habe ich was vom Schwimmkörper raus genommen, das hat mir nicht gefallen.
Dann habe ich beim nächsten Rohrskimmer den Schwimmer mit Schrauben beschwert, das wurde besser aber zufrieden war ich noch nicht.






So habe ich angefangen drüber nach zu denken wie es ohne Rohre und Skimmer geht und da Lösungen gefunden.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Jan. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> So habe ich angefangen drüber nach zu denken wie es ohne Rohre


Ja Norbert , 
ist  auch logisch das du wieder auf Rasen setzt !                                                Warum flimmert der nur so ? 
Der Teich sollte ja auf'm Weg zu mir sein !


----------



## samorai (9. Jan. 2020)

He Norbert, warum hast du nicht die Ableitung hinter dem Bogen reduziert auf 70 oder 50. 
Spreche jetzt nur von einer "Kurzstrecke"???


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> He Norbert, warum hast du nicht die Ableitung hinter dem Bogen reduziert auf 70 oder 50.
> Spreche jetzt nur von einer "Kurzstrecke"???


Weil ich der Meinung bin das durch ein 100er Rohr mehr Wasser geht und das auch auf Kurzstrecke.


----------

